# :: قاعات الأسرة :: > قاعة الأسرة >  للاطفال وبس

## samir

[frame="9 80"]  :f2:  بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  :f2:  
كتاكيت مصر الحلوين
عاملين اية؟ يارب تكونوا بخير 
عمو سمسم النهاردة جيبلكم شوية اغانى 
مخصوص علشان خاطر عيونكم الحلوين
يارب تعجبكم
ومتنسوش اول حاجة نقول اية
شطار
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
وبعدين نضغط على الكلام الى بالانجليزى
والاغنية هتشتغل على طول
اتفضلوا هنا

جدو ياجدو


http://www.sawari.tv/songs/child/geddo.mp3


الكلب لولو

http://www.sawari.tv/songs/child/lolo.mp3


يانور عنيه

http://www.sawari.tv/songs/child/noor.mp3


القطه الشقيه

http://www.sawari.tv/songs/child/cat.mp3


ميلاد اختي
http://www.sawari.tv/songs/child/eeed.mp3


ميلاد سعيد

http://www.sawari.tv/songs/child/hapy.mp3


بابا حبيبي ماما حبيبتي New

http://www.sawari.tv/songs/child/baba-we-mama.mp3


ريما  

http://www.sawari.tv/songs/child/reema.rm


توت توت قطر زغنتوت 

http://www.sawari.tv/songs/child/tooot.mp3


حبيبة بابا رشا
http://www.sawari.tv/songs/child/rasha.mp3


كان  وإنّ 

http://www.sawari.tv/songs/child/can-waenna.mp3



واشوفكم على خير 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 

 ::  ::   عموا سمسم ::   ::  [/frame]

----------


## bedo_ic

ايه ياعم الحلاوة دى ... انت عايز تاخد اعجاب كل الاطفال بتوعنا ولا ايه
طيب ياسيدى شكرا على كل حال وتحياتى بو سمرة السكرة ابو ضحكة منورة

----------


## samir

> ايه ياعم الحلاوة دى ... انت عايز تاخد اعجاب كل الاطفال بتوعنا ولا ايه
> طيب ياسيدى شكرا على كل حال وتحياتى بو سمرة السكرة ابو ضحكة منورة


[frame="1 80"]ههههههههههههههههههه
شكرا يا عمرو على المشاركة
والتعليق الجميل
تحيتى[/frame]

----------


## milly

ابن عمي عمرة سنه وبيقولك شكرا عمو سمسم.. عم سمعوا اغنيه جدو ياجدو
 :Smart:  

شكرا على الاغاني الحلوين زكرتنا بالذي مضى :hey:

----------


## samir

> ابن عمي عمرة سنه وبيقولك شكرا عمو سمسم.. عم سمعوا اغنيه جدو ياجدو
>  
> 
> شكرا على الاغاني الحلوين زكرتنا بالذي مضى


[frame="10 80"] :hey:  بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم :hey:  
شكرا يا ميلى 
على المشاركة العطرة
ويارب الاغانى تكون عجبت
ابن عمك
تحيتى لكما :hey:  [/frame]

----------


## emerald

السلام عليكم


 شكرا على الموضوع 
بما ان السن لم يحدد اذن  ::mazika::  
سلمت يداك وبارك الله فيك.

----------


## samir

> السلام عليكم
> 
> 
>  شكرا على الموضوع 
> بما ان السن لم يحدد اذن  
> سلمت يداك وبارك الله فيك.


[frame="7 80"] ::stpd::  هههههههههههه ::stpd::  
شكرا ليكى اختى الفاضلة
قلم وطبشورة
على المشاركة المتميزة 
واتمنى ان تكون الاغانى  :2:  
قد نالت اعجابك
تحيتى  :f:  [/frame]

----------


## white clouds

*شكرا ليك حمو سمسم
الاغانى كميله 
بس ليا تعليق (الطفال حتى سن 17 صح)؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

----------


## samir

> *شكرا ليك حمو سمسم
> الاغانى كميله 
> بس ليا تعليق (الطفال حتى سن 17 صح)؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


[frame="10 80"] :Baby:  ههههههههههه :Baby:  
لاى سن يعجبك
17او27
ويارب الاغانى الكميلة تكون عكبتك
ومتنساش :Baby:  
تغسل سنانك قبل النوم :king:  
هههههههههههه
سلام :Bye:  [/frame]

----------


## زيزت

شغلت الاغانى مرة من قبل و الان احاول تشغيلها مرة اخرى ولكنها لا تعمل وعموما هى تحقة

----------


## mostafabakree

مشكووووووووووووور

----------

